# How do I oven fry fish?



## Siegal (Jan 14, 2013)

There is a recipe I want to make that requires me to flour, egg, and bread crumb fish fillets then fry it. I am trying to not fry. I never oven baked before - can someone tell me how?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2013)

Bread the filets as you described and place them on a rack on a baking sheet and bake in the oven.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 14, 2013)

what temperature?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2013)

400ºF


----------



## Siegal (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks!
They are all "fried" now and sitting in pickling liquid in the fridge. Probably crack them open tm night although I should give it 48 hrs.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2013)

Siegal said:


> Thanks!
> They are all "fried" now and sitting in pickling liquid in the fridge. Probably crack them open tm night although I should give it 48 hrs.




Wait. What?  You put breaded baked fish filets in pickling liquid?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Wait. What?  You put breaded baked fish filets in pickling liquid?



+1  and; Gasp!

Soggy, sour coating on fish, hmmm, how does that work.  You have to tell us how it turns out.  I am infinitely curious.


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2013)

chief longwind of the north said:


> +1  and; gasp!
> 
> Soggy, sour coating on fish, hmmm, how does that work.  You have to tell us how it turns out.  I am infinitely curious.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; chief longwind of the north



+2

Huh?


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like Escabeche. 

See it and heard of it but have not tried it. 

Fish Escabeche by Enfalasiel - Recipe - Tasty Planner


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 15, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Sounds like Escabeche.
> 
> See it and heard of it but have not tried it.
> 
> Fish Escabeche by Enfalasiel - Recipe - Tasty Planner



There's no breading on the fish, and it's covered in sweet and sour sauce, not pickled.

I'm still waiting for Seigal to report on the results.  It ought to be interesting.

Seeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 15, 2013)

You can't fry fish in an oven. You either bake it, or you broil it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2013)

I have never done fish that way, but to oven-fry chicken you bread it, then put it in a shallow pan with melted butter and bake it (turning it halfway through the cooking time). The melted butter "fries" it.

As far as the other stuff, I know nothing about it.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 15, 2013)

I noshed on a piece last night. It was really good. It actually is a sort of version of escobeche - my version is "fried," pickled in sweet and sour marinade. I think it is of Portuguese origin. Soft breading was fine - its actually more common than you would think - a lot of breaded dishes sit in a sauce of some sort (marinara, marsala, etc)


----------

